# Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?



## Leekz (30. März 2019)

*Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir gestern zum ersten mal eine WaKü in meinen Rechner eingebaut, da mir die Temperaturen vom Ryzen 5 2600X mit
dem Max Wraith Kühler zu hoch waren. Als Laie auf diesem Gebiet habe ich natürlich die einfache Methode einer AIO Kühlung genommen.

Der Einbau war leicht und ging recht schnell. Doch beim ersten Einschalten kam dann die böse Überraschung.

Normalerweise baue ich mir meine PC's möglichst als Silent PCs auf, so das selbst mit Luftkühlung höchstens der Luftstrom der Lüfter zu hören ist.
Jetzt hatte ich erwartet dass sich dieser Zustand durch eine WaKü nicht verschlechtert, sondern hatte gehofft das diese nochmals leiser als der Max Wraith ist,
welcher unter Last nervig Laut wurde.

Also unter Last höre ich den Lüfter des Radiators absolut nicht, das ist schonmal positiv, jetzt das aber....

Die WaKü gibt deutliche "blubber" geräusche von sich. Klingt quasi wie eine Aquariumpumpe nur etwas leiser. Über das summen der Pumpe kann ich hinwegsehen,
das ist nicht wirklich laut. Aber da dieses Blubber geräusch auch im Idle bei 30° CPU Temp zu hören ist (verständlich, die Pumpe pumpt ja munter vor sich hin) ist das schon
eine kleine enttäuschung. Im Office Betrieb war der PC vorher absolut gar nicht zu hören, jetzt klingt es eben so als wenn ein Aquarium auf meinem Schreibtisch steht.

Ich dachte das die WaKü eventuell defekt wäre, habe diese also reklamiert und heute schon den Ersatz bekommen. Doch hier stellt sich das selbe Geräusch ein, nur etwas
leiser als bei der Ersten. Jetzt ist meine Frage ob das bei WaKüs normal ist, oder ob die H60 von Corsair einfach mist ist, oder ob man da vlt noch was machen kann??
(Evtl Luft im Kreislauf?) Mit den Temps bin ich auf jeden Fall zu frieden. Nach 15 Minuten Prime95 pendelten sich die Temperaturen auf 63° ein. Das war vorher deutlich höher.

Da ich wirklich absolut keine Erfahrungen mit WaKü habe, bin ich da auf eure Erfahrungen und Ratschläge angewiesen. Auf dauer möchte ich das so aber nicht haben.

Gruß Leekz


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Mit einer Wasserkühlung wird normalerweise auch ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut, damit sollte sich Luft im System befinden das ganze im AGB ausgeglichen wird. Die Luft geht in den AGB und anstatt der Luft wird Wasser ins System ausgeglichen. Daher der Name Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit einem Custom Loop muss auch beim befüllen und entlüften immer wieder das Gehäuse in alle Richtungen geneigt werden damit sich die Luft lösen kann und ins AGB mit dem Druck der Pumpe gehen kann.

Bei einer AIO gibt es aber kein AGB, trotzdem wird ein Loop nicht komplett befüllt da warmes Wasser sich auch etwas ausdehnen soll. Vielleicht ist auch einfach dein Loop nicht gut befüllt.

Dir stehen nun zwei Möglichkeiten.

Die erste wäre auch mal dein Gehäuse in alle Richtungen kippen/neigen und hoffen die Luft weicht in den Radiator aus.
Die zweite ist noch destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen. Mir ist nur bei deiner Pumpe nicht bekannt ob sich dort ein Füllport befindet.
Zum nachfüllen würde ich aber die AIO ausbauen damit falls doch was daneben geht kein Wasser auf die teure Hardware läuft.

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre die AIO zu reklamieren und zurück zu senden.


----------



## Leekz (30. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Erklärung 
Das macht mir schon mal Hoffnung das man doch noch was dran ändern kann. Ich habe beim Einbau an der Pumpe eine Art Schraube / Stopfen gesehen, eventuell ist dieser ja zum Nachfüllen gedacht. Da werde ich mal gucken was ich dazu im Internet herausfinden kann.

Aus deiner Antwort lese ich auch heraus das dieses Blubbern eigentlich bei einer vernünftigen WaKü nicht vorhanden sein sollte, richtig?
Dann habe ich natürlich Pech gehabt das es bei der zweiten auch so ist, nur eben etwas leiser. Bei der zweiten ist die Pumpe fast lauter als das störende Geräusch.

Ich probiere mal den Tipp mit dem kippen/neigen, wenn das nicht  hilft werde ich mal gucken ob man dort noch was nachfüllen kann oder nicht. Reklamieren würde ich nur als aller letzten Schritt machen, da ich mit der Kühlleistung wirklich sehr zufrieden bin, und da der Lüfter nicht mal unter Last wirklich hoch dreht top.

Kann eventuell jemand, der diese WaKü auch mal genutzt oder evtl immer noch in Benutzung hat berichten ob das bei dieser WaKü ein generelles Problem ist? Wenn ja würde ich eventuell überlegen doch zu einer teureren Variante zu greifen, wenn ich dafür wieder einen nicht hörbaren PC habe 

Mir hat bei der H60 gefallen das der Radiator so klein ist und das sich dieser deswegen hinten im Case verbauen lässt. Sieht vom Kabelmanagement her meiner meinung nach besser aus und dadurch hab ich keine warme Luft im Case


----------



## Leekz (30. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Ich habe das Gehäuse eben mal geneigt und gedreht und habe dabei feststellen müssen, das wenn ich das Gehäuse zur Rückwand kippe, das Blubbern komplett verschwindet. Leider sind das wohl gute 25-30° Neigung ab der das Blubbern vollstädig verschwindet.

Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegt? Doch zu wenig Wasser im Kreislauf? Oder zu viel Luft? Hab den PC jetzt erstmal gegen die Wand gelehnt, aber eine Dauerlösung ist das definitiv nicht 

Danke schonmal für den Tipp IICARUS.



Edit: Wird das Gehäuse genau zur anderen Seite gekippt, wird das Blubbern deutlich lauter.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Wo hast du den Radiator montiert, und wie rum?


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Das kippen sollte eine Verlagerung der Kühlflüssigkeit verursachen, aber wenn zu wenig Wasser eingefüllt ist wirst du zu viel Luft drin haben.
Daher gibt es da nur entweder sofern möglich was nachfüllen oder reklamieren und austauschen lassen.


----------



## Schmücker (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Eine bestimmte Wasser-Kühlung aufgrund von kleinem Radiator kaufen und einen leisen PC haben wollen ist etwas falsch überlegt. Je kleiner der Radiator desto mehr muss der Lüfter drehen.

@All
Ist schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen einen einfachen AGB an einer AIO zu monitieren um was befüllen und überwachen zu vereinfachen?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Der kleine Radi hat ja nix mit mit den Pumpengeräuschen zu tun, der Lüfter stört ihn ja nicht. Eine Corsair kannst du auch nicht so einfach auseinander bauen, möglich, aber nicht trivial!

Wichtig ist es, wo und wie man den Radi einbaut, damit man ihn als AGB nutzen kann


----------



## Schmücker (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Wo sitzt denn bei den Teilen der Nachfüllstutzen? Der müsste doch eigentlich den höchste Punkt haben damit man nachfüllen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Ich kenne von anderen AIO das am Kühler selber ein Einflussstützen mit dran ist.
Da ist nichts mit höchster Punk, daher sollte eine AIO auch ausgebaut werden. 

Zudem ist es auch besser falls was überlaufen sollte, dann läuft das ganze nicht aufs Mainboard oder auf andere Bauteile.
Pumpe muss natürlich mit einem Netzteil dazu ans laufen gebracht werden.

Aber wenn die AIO noch neu ist austauschen lassen oder zurück geben.
War ehe keine gute Entscheidung nur einen 120mm Radiator zu nehmen, denn damit bekommt man zwar den Prozessor auch gekühlt, aber nicht gut und auch nicht leise. Besser als ein Luftkühler ist er daher auch wenn hier Wasser mit ins Spiel kommt nicht! Um ein Prozessor gut zu kühlen sollte daher schon mindestens ein 240mm Radiator verbaut werden, wenn größer kann ggf. auch mit weniger Drehzahl der Lüfter gekühlt werden.


----------



## Schmücker (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Mein letzter OT [emoji3516]
Wäre der Nachfüllstutzen oben gewesen hätte ich gesagt, Anschluss drauf, Schlauch drauf und oben drüber ein AGB.
Vielleicht denk ich in der Hinsicht noch falsch, eine WK habe ich noch nicht.
Aber so würde es für mich Sinn ergeben.
Luft würde durch den Schlauch nach oben steigen und man würde sehen wann die Flüssigkeit weniger/knapp wird.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Für ein AGB muss ein Kreislauf vorhanden sein, was theoretisch mit einer AIO die Schläuche verschraubt sind ermöglicht werden kann. Einfach AGB dazwischen bauen und schon wird immer während des Betriebs das Wasser ausgeglichen. Viele AIOs haben die Schläuche verpresst oder verklebt, dann wird es schwierig. Was du meist wäre auch möglich, wie gut das ganze aber befüllt werden kann ist eine andere Sache. Hierzu muss man kein AGB haben, einfach Schlauchanschluss mit ein Stück Schlauch dran und am ende ein Trichter.

Die Einfüllstutzen haben normalerweise auch ei 1/4 Zoll Gewinde und daran kann normalerweise auch ein Anschluss mit Schlauch angeschlossen werden.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*


 1 x XSPC Steckanschluss G1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm - black chrome = *1,90*€* 
 1 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x Kunstofftrichter = *1,59*€*

*Summe: 14,38*€
* (incl. Versand 6,99*€)

EDIT: Vergess es mit dem Auffülle... kannst im Anschluss in dem Müll werfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5J8BKcqVNZI:347

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also Reklamieren und austauschen lassen oder sogar gegen eine andere bessere austauschen.

Achte darauf das ein Füllport mit dabei ist, sonst wird so eine Einwegsache daraus wo das Wartungsfrei nur deshalb zustande kommt das man die AIO irgendwann gegen eine neue Austauscht, denn in einer Wakü löst sich immer Schmutz was mit der Zeit den Kühler verstopft und Wasser verdunstet mit der Zeit auch und dann kannst nichts nachfüllen und die Kühlleistung nimmt ab.


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Die H60 hat doch keine verschraubten Anschlüsse oder einen Einfüllstutzen oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Habe ich jetzt mit einem Video auch gesehen und als Edit hinzugefügt.


----------



## Leekz (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

So, vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten 

Habe mir eben mal das Video angeschaut, interessant. Aber natürlich ärgerlich für mich, bedeutet ja letzten Endes das ich die WK jetzt doch reklamieren muss.

Finde das aber eine echt schwache Leistung von Corsair, das ist immerhin jetzt die 2. die ich bekommen habe und beide hatten dieses Problem. Da kommt bei mir
die Frage auf, ob das von Corsair gewollt ist, oder ob ich wirklich so viel Pech hatte.

Um nochmal die Frage mit dem wie rum aufzugreifen habe ich mal ein Bild mit hochgeladen wo das ganze zu sehen ist. So wird sie laut der beiligender Anleitung verbaut.

Den Lüfter hört man auch absolut nicht, von daher hätte mir diese Größe absolut gereicht.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich mich immer noch so gut wie gar nicht mit WKs auskenne, wobei das Video von IICARUS schon sehr interessant und aufschlussreich war.
Diese WK hatte eine Bewertung von 4,5 Sternen bei über 700 Bewertungen im Netz. Darum dachte ich das ich damit nichts falsch machen kann.

Könnte mir jemand eine andere Empfehlen? Platz ist wirklich genug im Case (keine Laufwerksschächte und Festplatten sind in der Rückwand montiert).
Ich würde da jetzt ungern wieder auf gut Glück und auf gute Bewertungen bestellen wollen. Meine einzige Anforderung wäre, das die Pumpe nicht zu laut ist und das sie nicht
blubbert  Preislich hatte ich um die 100€ angepeilt. Wenn es da was für dieses Budget gibt, wäre ich über Vorschläge sehr dankbar.

Und vielen Dank nochmals für eure Hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

AIOs werden oft als Wartungsfrei bezeichnet, aber das kommt nur durch Neukauf zustande, denn eine AIO wird mit der Zeit genauso wie ein Custom Loop verschleißen. Nur mit dem Unterschied das sich ein Custom Loop leichter warten und erweitern lässt.


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Also ich hatte für meinen 9900k für ca 2 Monate eine H150i Pro verbaut. Ebenfalls Corsair nur in 360mm. Also mit einem Radiator auf dem 3x120mm Lüfter montiert sind. 
Ich muss sagen ich war damit eigentlich super zufrieden. Temperaturen waren auch in Ordnung, erst ab 5ghz auf allen Kernen ging es so langsam in Richtung 90° mit Prime95. Und mit AVX aktiviert war ich bei 5ghz sofort bei 90-95°. 
Auf 4,9ghz aber hatte ich ohne AVX überhaupt keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich schon lange mit einer richtigen Wasserkühlung geliebäugelt und dann nach 2 Monaten umgebaut. Der Umbau kam also nicht weil ich unzufrieden mit der AIO war. 
Auch die Pumpe von der Corsair AIO habe ich überhaupt nicht gehört. Ich habe so oft von anderen gehört das Pumpen relativ laut sein können, bei mir habe ich aber überhaupt nichts davon wahr genommen.

Ein gluckern wie du es beschreibst habe ich auch nicht gehabt, zu hören waren eigentlich nur die Lüfter , obwohl meine Pumpe über Icue immer auf 100% gelaufen ist. 
Und nachfüllen kannst du übrigens bei Corsair vergessen. Die einen sagen besser sind AIOs die nicht nachgefüllt werden können, weil diese dadurch angeblich komplett geschlossen wären und dadurch kein Kühlmittel verlieren, somit also Wartungsfrei sind. 
Pumpen zum nachfüllen würden angeblich eher dazu neigen auch irgendwann aufgefüllt werden zu müssen. Wiederrum andere behaupten das Pumpen zum nachfüllen besser wären , weil man dort eben nach Jahren die Möglichkeit hat sie wieder aufzufüllen.

Was jetzt genau stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich habe meine nur 2 Monate genutzt und kann nur sagen das ich nie Luft im System hatte, nie Geräusche gehört oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme damit hatte.
Ein gluckern jedenfalls ist nicht normal , so muss ja Luft im System sein und das bedeutet das die Kühlleistung auf jeden fall darunter leidet. 
Ein guter Freund von mir nutzt die H115i , also die 280mm Version mit 2x 140mm Lüfter. 
Falls es unbedingt Corsair sein soll dann schau dir die vielleicht mal an, er berichtet jedenfalls nur positiv davon.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Es macht kein Unterschied ob da eine Verschlusskappe drauf ist oder komplett geschlossen, denn eine custom Wakü ist auch komplett verschlossen und ich kann mein Rechner auch in alle Richtungen drehen ohne da was ausläuft. Dennoch verdunstet mit der Zeit immer etwas Kühlflüssigkeit und zwar direkt durch die Schläuche. Es ist aber so wenig das wenn überhaupt alle 2-3 Jahre nur ein klein wenig nachgefüllt werden muss. Bei mir waren es innerhalb 2 1/2 Jahre etwa von 250ml AGB nur 40-50ml. 

Wartungsfrei gibt es nichts was mit Wasser gekühlt wird, denn es kann sich immer Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen lösen und aus den anderen Bauteile lösen sich auch Mineralien. Ist im Übrigem auch ein Grund wieso destilliertes Wasser nach sehr kurzer Zeit auch leitend wird und das Kühlwasser deshalb nicht auf die teure Hardware auslaufen sollte. Manche AIOs verwenden dann noch Radiatoren aus Aluminium, da es günstiger als Kupfer ist und das reagiert zusammen Chemisch so das die Materialien sehr schnell oxidieren und auch alles verstopfen. Zwar wird das ganze mit Konzentrate etwas hinausgezögert aber komplett vermieden kann es nur dadurch wenn kein Alu mit Kupfer zusammen verbaut wird.

Im übrigem war ich sogar vor drei Jahren sogar mit meinem Rechner der komplett Luftgekühlt war sehr zufrieden. Die Grunde zu meiner custom Wakü waren nur mich in diesem Bereich Hobby mäßig auch mal zu beschäftigen  und die Optik. Das ganze sollte dann so leise wie möglich werden. Durch meine Anzahl der Fläche meiner Radiatoren bin ich sogar unter Last jetzt lautlos.

Meine Pumpe ist auch nicht raus zu hören und die Pumpe aus der AIO (Cooler Master) des Rechners meines Sohnes ist auch so leise das wir sie nicht hören können. Allerdings ist sein Rechner zwar nicht lauft aber dennoch leise zu hören. Daher kann es auch sein das die Pumpe übertönt wird. Die Mühe alle Lüfter mal aus zumachen um besser hören zu können ob die Pumpe zu hören ist haben wir aber nicht gemacht, da wir mit dem Ergebnis so sehr zufrieden waren das uns der Rest egal war.

Mein Sohn sitzt ehe alleine in seinem Zimmer und trägt wenn er am Zocken ist Kopfhörer, daher ist ihm auch egal wie laut sein Rechner unter Last ist. Mit Idle drehen die Lüfter langsamer und dann ist sein Rechner auch schön leise. Bei mir war es aber wichtig da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze und selbst wenn ich Kopfhörer trage ich die anderen bei uns nicht stören möchte.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein Lieblings AIO video


----------



## Leekz (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

So, vielen Dank nochmals für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe die WK jetzt reklamiert. Werde auch keine neue H60 bestellen und dann darauf hoffen das diesesmal alles ok ist.

Gibt es denn noch alternativen zu Corsair die vom Preis her nicht über 100€ liegen?

Ich hatte eigentlich nur zu Corsair gegriffen, weil die WKs von denen so gute Bewertungen haben.

Falls noch jemand weitere Alternativen anbieten kann wäre ich für jede Empfehlung dankbar.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Unter 100 Euro wird es schwer mit *AIOs die einen 240mm Radiator* mit beinhalten.

Ich habe aber letztens ein Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB mein Sohn verbaut was nur 69 Euro kostet.
Die Temperaturen sind damit sehr gut, aber Langzeiterfahrung mit dieser AIO kann ich dir keine geben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLxVSPJC8GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB ab €'*'62,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Info: Test: Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB - Hardware-Journal

Pumpe ist so leise das wir sie nicht raus hören können.
Oft werden die Lüfter als Laut bezeichnet, für uns waren sie aber ganz normal vom Geräusch her.
Mit langsamer Drehzahl sind sie sehr leise und andere Lüfter werden auch hörbar mit höherer Drehzahl.

Anzumerken ist aber das auch hier ein Radiator aus Alu in verwendung kommt.
Wenn du kein Alu mit enthalten haben möchtest solltest du dir einen von Alpacool oder be quiet! Silent Loop verbauen.
Denn hier wird eine Radiator aus Vollkupfer verbaut.


----------



## Leekz (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Ich hab mir mal ein Paar Reviews zu der Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB angesehen. Klingt für den Preis eigentlich zu gut, aber die Tests in den Reviews waren alle durchweg Positiv.

Habe sie mir jetzt bestellt. Bin gespannt ob sie meine Erwartungen erfüllen kann und werde mich nochmal melden wenn die WK verbaut ist.

Danke für deine Hilfe bei dem Thema, ist halt noch neuland für mich


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Also mein Sohn ist mit der Kühlleistung zufrieden und auch mit der Optik der Lüfter, bzw, der Pumpe(RGB).

Mach dir aber selbst ein Gefallen, verbaue sie sie oben rein und zwar so das die Lüfter von außen durch den Radiator rein blasen.
Das wird unter Last wenn die Grafikkarte mit aufheizt viel ausmachen. Vorne solltest du aber Lüfter verbaut haben die weiterhin Luft rein bringen und hinten ein Lüfter der raus fördert. Du kannst wenn du Lust auf Basteln hast das ganze auch andersherum verbauen und selbst schauen wie die Temperaturen sich darauf auswirken. Nur wirst du wenn die Lüfter von innen nach außen durch den Radiator fördern halt mit der wärmeren Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühlen was sich normalerweise negativ auf die Kühlleistung mit auswirkt.  

Natürlich wird es dem Prozessor egal sein ob er nur 65 oder 85°C erreicht, aber im Hochsommer wirst du froh sein wenn du 5-10°C oder sogar noch mehr niedriger mit der Wassertemperatur liegst. Denn je nach Wassertemperatur steigt auch die CPU-Temperatur mit an.

Das ganze kann man auch selbst mit einem Thermometer testen, einfach eines ins Gehäuse stellen und eine Runde spielen.
Dann die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse mit der Temperatur aus dem Raum vergleichen, denn eine Kühlung ganz gleich ob Luft oder Wasser kann nie unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen.


----------



## Batzili (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

EVGA CLC 120 RGB Komplett-Wasserkuehlung - 120mm
Alphacool Eisbaer LT120 CPU AiO-Wasserkuehlung


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Da kann er sich aber auch direkt ein Luftkühler kaufen und kühler und leiser werden.
Denn alles unter 240mm Radiator ist nur Kinderkram.

Mit einem 240mm Radiator wird er zwar auch nicht besser als Luft, aber auch nicht schlechter.
Hat aber immer noch die Vorzüge alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben wo auch andere Bauteile zur Geltung kommen können.


----------



## Batzili (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Ja, hatte geschlafen, hatte nur auf der zweiten Seite seinen letzten Post gelesen, wo er nach Alternativen für die H60 für unter 100 Euro gefragt hatte.
Sinn machen die kleinen nur in ITX Gehäusen ohne Übertaktung, wo die Auswahl an passenden Luftkühlern durch die Höhenbegrenzung gering ist und dann Sinn macht. Ansonsten würde ich immer zumindest eine 240er oder 280er AIO empfehlen.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Den CM-Pumpen kann ich auch nur Lob aussprechen sind mit die Besten bzgl Lautstärke, nur die Deepcool Captain gefallen mir noch etwas besser


----------



## Leekz (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

@IICARUS den Tipp finde ich gut, aber laut mehreren Reviews soll es keinen großen Unterschied machen ob man die Lüfter am Radiator per Pull oder Push betreibt, die meisten die es getestet haben kamen auf 1-2° unterschied. Gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen die man ja meistens bei WK's hat macht es fast gar keinen Unterschied, erst bei höheren Drehzahlen. 

Darum war mein Plan die Lüfter auf den Radiator zu setzen und per Pull die Luft vorne reinzuholen, oben bleiben die 2x 120mm und hinten kommt ein 120mm hin der aktuell vorne sitzt. Leider habe ich keinen Platz um hinten einen 140mm Lüfter zu platzieren, darum wird der eine 140mm Lüfter vorne dann rausfliegen.

Meint ihr das die Temps dadurch deutlich steigen werden? Also ich puste dann ja die erwärmte Luft des Radiators ins Gehäuse rein. Hatte bis jetzt eigtl keine Probleme mit den Temps der Graka.

Oben finde ich auch nicht optimal da dann ja 4 Lüfter ansaugen aber nur einer die Warme Luft rausbefördert. Da hinten auch nur Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter ist, habe ich da bedenken das der noch genug warme Luft rausbekommt.


----------



## sebgerken (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKÃ¼ defekt oder normal?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mein Lieblings AIO video


Naja, sowas ist halt das Risiko, wenn man Wasser zusammen mit Elektronik verwendet. 
Es wird ja auch gesagt, dass es normalerweise über einen Zeitraum von 5-8 Jahren keine Probleme geben sollte. Bis in 5 Jahren habe ich sicher schon 2 weitere CPU inkl. AiO WK verbaut...


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*



Leekz schrieb:


> @IICARUS den Tipp finde ich gut, aber laut mehreren Reviews soll es keinen großen Unterschied machen ob man die Lüfter am Radiator per Pull oder Push betreibt, die meisten die es getestet haben kamen auf 1-2° unterschied.


Wo habe ich in diesem Thema was von Push/Pull geschrieben...


----------



## Nacer (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Du hast ja nun schon deine Wakü reklamiert, du hattest aber definitiv Luft in der Pumpenkammer.. Du hättest die Wakü nochmals demontieren müssen... Den radiator hin und her drehen, ebenso die Pumpe, während die Pumpeneinheit unten hängt.. So wäre die Luft aus der Pumpenkammer entwichen und alles wäre cool gewesen.

Wie IIcarus ja schon andeutete war dein Radiator dort nicht optimal platziert gewesen.. Oben im Deckel/ höher als die Montierte Pumpe ist immer besser.. Gerade bei Aio-wasserkühlung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Ich würden den Radiator oben verbauen, aber so das die Lüfter durch den Radiator rein blasen und nicht raus. Denn so blasen die Lüfter durch den Radiator die Luft aus dem Raum durch und die Wassertemperatur kann noch mehr absteigen. Vorne würde ich normale Gehäuselüfter lassen damit die Grafikkarte noch ausreichend mit Luft versorgt wird. Hinten natürlich noch ein Lüfter der die ganze warme Luft raus bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat mit Push/Pull nichts zu tun und habe ich auch nirgendwo was von geschrieben.

Verbaust du den Radiator vorne profitiert der zwar auch von der Raumtemperatur aber deine Grafikkarte wird etwas wärmer werden.
In einem Fall von mir hat es etwa 5-7°C schlechtere Temperaturen der Grafikkarte ergeben, was natürlich am ende auch nicht so schlimm war.


----------



## Leekz (3. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das hat mit Push/Pull nichts zu tun und habe ich auch nirgendwo was von geschrieben.



Doch hast du, mehr mals mittlerweile, auch wenn du nicht genau das Wort verwendet hast.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würden den Radiator oben verbauen, aber so das die Lüfter durch den Radiator rein blasen und nicht raus.



Das nennt man auch Push, weil du die Luft in dieser anordnung, wie du ja schon selber sagst durch den Radiator "drückst" bzw pushst 

Was mich dabei jedoch stört, bei dieser Anordnung habe ich 4 Lüfter die Luft reinbefördern, aber nur einen der rausbefördert. Der eine 120mm schafft es doch niemals die Warme Luft vom Radiator + Graka noch vernünftig rauszubefördern oder nicht? Da würde die Graka doch auch wärmer werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


@Nacer Okay, hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich das nochmal probiert, aber drehen während des Betriebs hat zumindest nicht geholfen. Was sagst du zu meiner Überlegung zu der Platzierung des Radiators? Ist es trotzdem sinnvoller den Radiator Oben zu installieren? 

Aber eigentlich bin ich ganz froh das ich die H60 reklamiert habe, der 240er Radiator sollte seine Arbeit ja besser verrichten als der 120er der H60


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Von einer Push und Pull Konfiguration was du mir vorgeworfen hast habe ich nie was geschrieben. 
Was Push und Pull ist brauchst mir nicht erklären.

Und zum Rest musst du selbst wissen was du möchtest.
In diesem Sinn... einfach selbst testen was für dich am besten ist.


----------



## Nacer (4. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

@leekz
Ja ich würde ihn oben platzieren. In der Front ist etwas unvorteilhaft, jedoch nur wegen der Aio und der sich daraus resultierenden Luftblasen Problematik.Es wurde ja schon erwähnt das die nie Komplett mit Flüssigkeit befüllt sind, es muss sich ja noch ein wenig ausdehnen können.+Nach ein paar Jahren wird auch etwas an Kühlflüssigkeit verloren gehen.  Du könntest ihn in die Front setzen, müsstest aber die Anschlüsse vom Radiator unten haben. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Schläuche aber nur rund 300mm lang. Das reicht nicht bis zur CPU. Leider... 

Und ja, mehr Kühlerfläche ist immer besser.


----------



## Leekz (4. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Okay, dann werde ich den Radiator zuerst oben einbauen und gucken wie sich die Temps verhalten.
Falls was nicht passt kann ich es ja nochmal umbauen.

Danke nochmal für eure Einschätzungen und eure Unterstützung 
Und vorallem für den Tipp von IICARUS mit der WK von CM.

Wenn alles da ist und eingebaut wurde melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Leekz (6. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H60 AIO WaKü defekt oder normal?*

Also die  Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L ist heute angekommen und bereits verbaut.
Der Radiator sitzt oben im Gehäuse und saugt Luft an, die Temps sind damit gute 5° kühler als mit der Corsair H60 und optisch macht sie auch was her.
Die Pumpe ist absolut nicht zu hören und vor allem macht diese WK keine blubber Geräusche 

Damit bin ich schonmal sehr zu frieden, aber die Lüfter die mit der WK kamen sind ja mal schrecklich laut. Selbst im Idle bei nun 27° geht von den Lüftern ein niederfrequentes
deutlich wahrnehmbares Laufgeräusch aus, das mit höheren Drehzahlen noch lauter wird. Die Lüfter vom Corsair H60 hat man gar nicht gehört, auch in Prime95 waren diese
absolut nicht zu hören. Sind die Lüfter von CM qualitativ so schlecht oder habe ich hier schon wieder ein Sonntagsgerät bekommen?

Sonst werde ich wohl die Lüfter nochmal gegen andere Tauschen.

Den Rest wird die Zeit zeigen


----------

